

A Review of Google Glass In the Operating Room - germainemalcolm
http://www.fastcompany.com/3022534/internet-of-things/a-surgeons-review-of-google-glass-in-the-operating-room#1

======
germainemalcolm
To be honest it just tells us what we already knew. This product has
potential. Needs development

